# Maddie had to go to the emergancey



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I got home from work yesterday and Maddie was just laying and wouldn't walk. I took her out side and she did the same thing .She was very lethargic. I took her in and all her vitals are fine. The vet didn't think she was in pain. The only thing she found was she was a bit dehydrated.She gave her some fluids and it really seemed to help. 
Maddie had access to her water all day. She hasn't been eating as much. I'm wondering if any of our breeders on the forum know if a female can get exhausted from Zoey and her humping all day ? She seems better today. All of our dogs are a bit off as far as perfect poo because we changed to Acanna. We did it very slow over a three week time. She still wont drink water and I gave her canned food last night. was thinking of adding something to the water today. I know she would love a bit of broth.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't have any ideas for you Suzi, just want to send good thoughts Maddie's way and hope she's feeling better soon


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Same here, Suzi!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope all is well with Maddie.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Sending positive energy to Maddie.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry, no words of wisdom here, I just want to say that I hope Maddies feels better soon! I like the idea of the chicken broth as fluds.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope Maddie is feeling better, you might try adding water to her "can food", sometimes I have to do this for Boo Boo if he is having an off day, or he has had a few too many dry dog treats. To add it you let it sit for about 5 mins before mixing. Be very careful in giving a dehydrated dog broth that has a lot of salt, it can make it worse. Follow what the vet has told you. Hope she perks up soon.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope Maddie is feeling better.
She has access to her water, any way you change refresh it for her a few times a day? Maybe she wants fresh water. Very odd. I hope she will be ok.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

How is Maddie doing?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I took her to my friends house so she could be watched better to see if she is drinking and eating. She had runny poo's but that might be from the caned dog food. Otherwise my friend says she is doing good. I had to work late tonight. This morning I noticed the larger dog humping her so I think she just had way too much yesterday.I also called a breeder friend and she said that bitches in heat can sometimes get that way and not feel like eating or drinking. I do think she may have been in pain.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Suzi said:


> Well I took her to my friends house so she could be watched better to see if she is drinking and eating. She had runny poo's but that might be from the caned dog food. Otherwise my friend says she is doing good. I had to work late tonight. This morning I noticed the larger dog humping her so I think she just had way too much yesterday.I also called a breeder friend and she said that bitches in heat can sometimes get that way and not feel like eating or drinking. I do think she may have been in pain.


Glad it was nothing serious and that she's feeling better. Didn't know they could get PMS or menstrual cramps, but i guess it makes sense. poor Maddie.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> Glad it was nothing serious and that she's feeling better. Didn't know they could get PMS or menstrual cramps, but i guess it makes sense. poor Maddie.


Horses certainly do, so I guess it's not surprising. I just never thought about it!

Another reason to get them spayed as soon as they're out of heat, Suzi!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Aw, poor Maddie! Hope 'cramps' is all it was. I sure know I don't miss those days!! In hindsight, knowing how nice it is not to go through that, I think about twenty years ago, I should have marched in and had myself spayed!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Seperate the two dogs. I wouldn't eat or drink either if someone was humping me all day. (of course the humper would be dead). lol


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Suzi, Lucile has the voice of wisdom there. This is not the play humping. My neighbor was trying to breed his pit bull last year she was having nothing to do with the snorting mess of a stud they got for her, my dogs who are spayed and neutered were a restless mess it got worse after the neighbor sprayed something all over the fence in the outside area. It was three weeks of hell it rained this did not get rid of the spray it made it worse, I had to separate Misty and Yogi their sex play was out of control and poor Boo Boo he tried to tunnel under the fence and when I locked him in the kitchen he ruined the door trying to get out and rubbied the hair off one side of his muzzle, we were all misrable. Their dog never accepted the male and attacked him in the end.

Your poor little girl needs rest.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes Maddie is getting good rest . my old vet clinic called because the emergency vet is tied to that clinic and said it is best to wait 3 mo after their heat because of estrogen and blood. By then their bodies have returned back to a state that is better for them to have the procedure done. Zoey has never been away from her sister she is sad She has been flaunting herself to my sisters American Eskimo ( who she has never liked) She has always walked along the wall with her tail down. And will not walk past him. Its funny to watch her she does a dance and tries to get his attention. He doesn't try to hump her so even tho he has been mean to her he isn't dominant over her. I'll try to get a video.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Seperate the two dogs. I wouldn't eat or drink either if someone was humping me all day. (of course the humper would be dead). lol


 You are too funny. I don't understand why she doesn't get mad and bop them in the head. I guess they like it but too much is too much. If I was home it wouldn't have gone on. My sister was gone for a bit and my brother in law doesn't like us living here so he doesn't like my dogs either. They should have been separated in my room.


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope Maddie feels better soon! I am happy to hear that it does not sound like something serious.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for caring about my Maddie. She means the world to me. I feel bad its my fault she is going threw all this.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Suzi if the Eskimo dog is a male and is not neutered, he will eventually try to mate with Maddie. She probably is just not ready yet. Keep them seperated also.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Suzi, If you don't quit making excuses and get your girl or girls spayed, you risk an unwanted pregnancy that could be with a dog far bigger then is healthy for a litter, you risk having male dogs start hanging around as well as predators, you risk your home if your brother in-law has a valid reason to be mad. I do not want to hear you need to move before it is comfortable. Your sister has opened her home to you, you need to play a part in making it work. At least keep your dogs out of sight around your brother in-law, it sounds harsh but out of sight out of mind, it is just a suggestion but you need to do whats best for you, your pups, and your sister.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Keep her away from BIL and the other dog and get her spayed asap. If she doesn't drink and may be still dehydrated, get a bottle of pedialite and squirt it in her mouth with a syrenge or dropper.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Suzi if the Eskimo dog is a male and is not neutered, he will eventually try to mate with Maddie. She probably is just not ready yet. Keep them seperated also.


 The male is spayed. I wouldn't have had them together if he wasn't. I watch them like a hawk.


----------

